# Adding nicotine to stock juice



## salmaan (29/11/15)

Hi everyone 

I've got some 3mg eliquid project strawdogs and I find it is a little to light for me and I have got some 36mg vg base with me 

Any advise on how to make it into a 6mg ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (29/11/15)

how much is in the bottle? You'll need to know in order to calculate how much nicotine to add.


----------



## Silver (29/11/15)

Hey @salmaan 

Where were you yesterday? Did you come to the vape meet? Did you leave early?

1 part 36mg base and 9 parts 3mg juice should get you to 6.3 mg
Let us know how it tastes


----------



## salmaan (29/11/15)

@method1 I've got a full bottle of 3mg that came from A 100 ml bottle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan (29/11/15)

@Silver I had to write a national benchmark test in sandton at 7:30 in the morning for my university acceptance 

So it became a little tedious drive out of lenasia again 
I really wanted to be there though 

I just put in 1 part of vg nic let it settle and I will get back to you asap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan (29/11/15)

@method 30ml sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/11/15)

salmaan said:


> @method 30ml sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My calculation says you need to add 3.3 ml of 36mg base to get your combined 33.3ml mix up to 6mg
@method1 can you confirm if i am correct before @salmaan goes ahead


----------



## Silver (29/11/15)

salmaan said:


> @Silver I had to write a national benchmark test in sandton at 7:30 in the morning for my university acceptance
> 
> So it became a little tedious drive out of lenasia again
> I really wanted to be there though
> ...



Ah, well I hope it went well for you! 
The reason i ask - you wont like - but you won a random draw prize, but you weren't there to collect it so we had to draw again. Cant remember which prize it was for but i remember calling out your forum name 

Hope to see you next time


----------



## salmaan (29/11/15)

Silver said:


> Ah, well I hope it went well for you!
> The reason i ask - you wont like - but you won a random draw prize, but you weren't there to collect it so we had to draw again. Cant remember which prize it was for but i remember calling out your forum name
> 
> Hope to see you next time



Well I guess you snooze you lose right ? 
The regret just kicked in 

It went good thank you for asking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (29/11/15)

Well I made it 3ml of 36mg base to get 6mg. But 0.3mg is neither here nor there (10%) 

Dave


----------



## salmaan (30/11/15)

@Dave @Silver @method1 
Just woke up now topped up my tank and it's just too perfect just how I like it 

Left it to steep for the night 
Thanks everyone for your help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

